# Accucraft Flying Scotsman



## englishmn57 (Jan 2, 2008)

the FS in the vidios is in the present 2005 dress double chimley and deflectors


this link will show 2 vidios of FS on my outdoors layout enjoy


 


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zcxyo48voy4&feature=related


----------



## Jim Francis (Dec 29, 2007)

Nice loco, thanks for sharing,


 


Jim


----------



## Robin (Jan 3, 2008)

Does anyone know of a current source of passenger coaches that would be reasonably compatible with this great locomotive?


----------



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

Yes, there are three or four makers of suitable coaches for this model.


The G1 newsletter contains all of them, and as I am presently in Cannon Beach Oregon, I can't give you the details - no doubt Mr Pullen will fill in the details.  Depending on the era you wish to portray, the wonderful teak LNER coaches from one company will set you back in the region of $1800-2000 per unit, while an economy coach in blood and custard BR scheme will set you back around $600-800. 


I understand that David Leach has hung up his tools pro tem, but Alan Wright in Ontario may also be in the running for a moderatley-priced coach - peraps around $700 or so.


The full pre-war FS train consist was usually 11 or 12 coaches, by the way.


tac in Oregon


www.ovgrs.orgr


----------



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)

beautiful, makes me wish I could afford to model that railroad as well. Is it steam or electric?


----------



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

The present Accucraft [UK] model is electric.  The Aster model is live-steam.  It may well be that Accucraft [UK] will produce a live steam version at a later date.

tac
www.ovgrs.org


----------



## Alan Wright (Jan 9, 2008)

Tac, 
Thank you for mentioning our coaches. We are able to offer two coach designs that are suitable for the Flying Scotsman. Gresley Tourist Class coaches and Thompson coaches. Both ran in LNER and BR days. 
We have also added GWR Collett coaches to list of designs. 
Alan Wright 
www.wrightwayrollingstock.com


----------



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

Happy to oblige, Alan!  I know good stuff when I see it. 

'Praise the righteous man, and laud his efforts, but shun the shirker, for he is mired deep in his own misery, whereof HE alone is the creator'.

Book of Ig, Verse 231.


tac
www.ovgrs.org


----------



## FrancisG1 (Jan 23, 2008)

Hi All

If you want *affordable* Br Mark 1 coaches to match the 1/32 scale Accucraft "flying Scotsman " check out    www.3d-companions.com.

At less than £200 per coach, but have to be bought as a rake of five of different diagrams. The five are supplied in two storage/carrying boxes and are available for Total of £1000 in the UK.  Cheapest on the planet.

Also Check the site for some interesting reference works in virtual computer 3D for the "Br standard "9F" , the Fowler 0-6-0 "4F" , the GWR 0-4-2ST and others.


Best Regards

Francis Leach

PS High Alan Wright and David  Leech.  I have much respect for the quality of their products. Tis a pity I can not afford them.


----------



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

Sadly, David Leech has hung up his tools in the recent past, after completing all his many commitments.  I was able to see Alan's excellent products at the G1 Diamond Jubilee hooley last June, and can only add my opinion to those of many others there that they represent excellent value for your hard-earned dosh.

Sadly, playing with British-outline trains means digging deeply into your pockets, but like the man said, if you can't afford 'em, please feel free to look.

There never was a cheap Rolls-Royce.

And there will never be a cheap hand-made high-quality passenger car model of a British prototype.

tac
www.ovgrs.org


----------



## FrancisG1 (Jan 23, 2008)

Hi All

Some people are put off by the expression"Cheap" a more acceptable condition is that things of being "affordable" or of "good value for money". 

We would all love to drive the Rolls Royce but  I drive GM/Vauxhall and still love to drive. I would never contemplate buying an Aster locomotive but I still think they are beautiful nearly as much as a Rolls Royce.  However a more realisitic approach is dawning as the economic climate chills.  If you have pots of spare cash why not buy the best. If you have not then look for the fun in the hobby not the dollars in the price.

Best Regards

Francis
www.3d-companions.com


----------



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

Dear Mr Francis  - over here in the old world we have a saying - 'it's hard to fly with the eagles when you're shaped like a turkey'.

British Gauge 1 model express locomotives and their long shiney trains usually mean big bucks - everybody knows that - an Aster Flying Scotsman and its twelve teak passenger cars represents at least  $20K - and this is a VERY conservative estimate.

The 'economically-priced, affordable, good value for money' Accucraft version of the loco gives many a fighting chance to get 'flying with eagles', but nobody except Alan Wright in Canada and one other British manufacturer - noted in one of the previous posts - offers anything other than a foot-hold onto buying that twelve-car train without selling your kidneys and re-mortgaging the old homestead.   What astounds me is that their products are so remarkably low-priced by comparison with other makers like J&M and a couple of others I could mention, but won't for fear of causing widespread cases of apoplexy and sticker-shock, but I can reliably inform you that around $2000 per car is not an exaggeration.   

Sensitive souls who are upset by my use of words like 'cheap' should realise that the word 'cheap' can be disguised/softened by using other words such as 'more affordable' and 'good value for money' but they all mean the same thing - you straight-talking, say-it-like-it-is Americans like hard-hitting comments and realism in your speech, don't you?

So do I.

The word 'affordable' will always mean that many can afford it only by doing without something else.

The phrase 'good value for money' will always have connotations of low quality about it. 

My $0.02.

tac
www.ovgrs.org


----------



## timlee49 (Jan 12, 2008)

Hi all,

Perhaps some-body should have a word with "the laser gang" in Germany or an equivalent group in the UK about a project like David Fletcher's C&SV coaches etc.

But I bet you already thought of that.

Tim


----------



## 3D-companions (Feb 24, 2008)

Dear Tac 

We are the grey or half hair brigade that maybe can afford what we want. 

I suppose you are suggesting is that there is not point getting involved in the hobby unless you have expensive high fidelity scale models ( flying with eagles stuff)and therefore no point in playing trains. 
It is the elitest attitude of the established that stops this entertaining hobby from becoming more acceptable. If it looks like a turkey so what?. It is the fun derived from the hobby not simply how much it cost you to get the stuff. 

The cost of David Leech's coaches reflect the high quality of his workmanship and his adherence to the best modelling standards. His article on how he builds coaches shows how much work it takes. But it does not mean that his product is the entry level and only acceptable standard of coach construction. There are easier ways which cost less. 

I would suggest the the makers of Aristocraft would also take exception to your view. It does not have to cost a fortune to be enjoyable. It only has to look like the real thing to be acceptable to most none rivet counters. The Accucraft Flying Scotsman is a superb model but even that engine will not satisfy the rivet counters, after all it is not a real steam engine but it does cost a fraction of what a Aster Flying Scotsman cost. 

Come on, live and let live. 


Francis 
www-3D-companions.com


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Alan Wright on 01/22/2008 7:11 PM
Tac, 
Thank you for mentioning our coaches. We are able to offer two coach designs that are suitable for the Flying Scotsman. Gresley Tourist Class coaches and Thompson coaches. Both ran in LNER and BR days. 
We have also added GWR Collett coaches to list of designs. 
Alan Wright 
www.wrightwayrollingstock.com


_Alan, how about updating your website so we can see what they look like?_


----------



## Alan Wright (Jan 9, 2008)

_Alan, how about updating your website so we can see what they look like?   

_Pete,
Thank you for asking. We will update the website once the two rakes of Thompson corridor coaches and two rakes of Collett corridor coaches are complete.
 
Regards

Alan Wright
www.wrightwayrollingstock.com


----------



## Hagen (Jan 10, 2008)

I am one of those that could never afford to "fly with eagles", so I have to look around for "cheap" kits/preowned stuff, and scratchbuilding tips. 
I would be very thankful for any tips on this from people with experience. 
I guess I am destined to fly with crows


----------



## Hagen (Jan 10, 2008)

I also wish you guys would start using stage6.com instead of youtube... 
You can upload clips upto Full HD there, sure beats the "streaming 56k modem quality" of youtube...


----------



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

Posted By 3D-companions on 02/24/2008 6:11 AM

'We are the grey or half hair brigade that maybe can afford what we want.' 

I am both grey and half-haired, but I can't afford a single £1000 passenger car.

'I suppose you are suggesting is that there is not point getting involved in the hobby unless you have expensive high fidelity scale models ( flying with eagles stuff)and therefore no point in playing trains.   It is the elitest attitude of the established that stops this entertaining hobby from becoming more acceptable. If it looks like a turkey so what?. It is the fun derived from the hobby not simply how much it cost you to get the stuff.' 

You have totally missed my point - if you care to actually read what I said without trying to spin it, you will see that I am actually advocating less-expensive models, which will however always be expensive by most people's standards, my own included.  I have precisely ONE Aster locomotive,.  Not only is it over 25 years old, but it was bought at a bargain price for ANY Aster model.  My point is that IF you want an Aster FS and twelve matching LNER teak cars, then you are going to have to PAY the going rate for it - around $20K - THAT is what I am referring to when I note the 'flying with eagles'.  I am also a proud turkey, with my twenty-five-year-old LGB Stainz.
 
'The cost of David Leech's coaches reflect the high quality of his workmanship and his adherence to the best modelling standards. His article on how he builds coaches shows how much work it takes. But it does not mean that his product is the entry level and only acceptable standard of coach construction. There are easier ways which cost less. '

I never said that Mr Leech's models were entry level - again, if you read what I said you will see that there is another UK-based builder who makes 'steel-bodied' passenger coaches of a more simplified style at a lesser cost - BUT - you will NOT get varnished teak coaches with all their complex beading and Gresley trucks at the same price as a steel body model.  However [and I bow to your obviously greater knowledge here], please share with us the method of making less easier and less costly Gauge 1 models of these amazingly complicated LNER carriages, the subject of this part of the thread.  

'I would suggest the the makers of Aristocraft would also take exception to your view. It does not have to cost a fortune to be enjoyable. It only has to look like the real thing to be acceptable to most none rivet counters. The Accucraft Flying Scotsman is a superb model but even that engine will not satisfy the rivet counters, after all it is not a real steam engine but it does cost a fraction of what a Aster Flying Scotsman cost. '

I could care less who takes exception, you, or anybody else, particularly where there is no reason to do so.  And how can something 'look like the real thing' without being a faithful representation of the real thing?  

Aristo-Craft is not now, and unlikely to ever be in the market to produce LNER teak coaches to go with somebody else's models in a scale they do not make.  The Accucraft FS is a truly superb model - not only do I agree, but  if you again take the trouble to look, you will see that I was the person who actually started this thread way back when.  And incidentally, I have fifteen of Aristo-Craft's fine-looking diesels./DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/ermm.gif

'Come on, live and let live.'
 
Excuse me?

BTW - Welcome to the forum.

tac
www.ovgrs.org

Owner of Accucraft, Aristo-Craft, Aster, Bachmann, LGB, Maerklin and USA Trains  - in no particular order except alphabetical.


----------



## 3D-companions (Feb 24, 2008)

Tac 

Thank you for putting me straight, I apologise if I was wrong but I thought were putting up a argument in support of High cost= only acceptable solution for Large scale railways. If you are saying that you are like me in that "You too wish to be able to afford the best stuff you can afford but until you will enjoy Turkey stuff", well join the club. 

For all "Non eagle standard" modellers, I understand that Accucraft are developing a set of high fidelity scale models of Br prototype coaches. I feel sure that these will be a match of quality to the Flying Scotsman and of comparable value for money. Being professionally designed and manufactured to Accucrafts standards they are likey to become the benchmark for BR coaching stock modelling in terms quality and low price. You may have to wait a while but all good things come to....................... 

Check out also http://www.acetrains.com/ not bad looking for tinplate. Screen printed I understand. 

It is a minor observation but a photograph of an object looks like the real thing yet it does not have the stucture or cost of the real thing. 

Tac, May I ask want rail section do you used for the comprehensive mix of scale and semi scales wheels you have on your collection of engines. It is a current problem for people buying the Aristocraft Class 66 model if they want to run them with scale profiled rail associated with 45mm scale track in Europe. The wheels have to be replaced or reprofiles to make them compatible with scale track. 

Thanks for you welcome 

Regards 

Francis


----------



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

Posted By Hagen on 02/24/2008 12:41 PM
I am one of those that could never afford to "fly with eagles", so I have to look around for "cheap" kits/preowned stuff, and scratchbuilding tips. 
I would be very thankful for any tips on this from people with experience. 
I guess I am destined to fly with crows " align="absMiddle" border="0" src="/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/wink.gif" />

You and me both, Old Floon!  

And since my totem animal is the raven, it seems that I too am destined to fly with the crows.

Best wishes

tac
www.ovgrs.org


----------



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

Posted By 3D-companions on 02/25/2008 2:16 AM
Tac - May I ask want rail section do you used for the comprehensive mix of scale and semi scales wheels you have on your collection of engines. It is a current problem for people buying the Aristocraft Class 66 model if they want to run them with scale profiled rail associated with 45mm scale track in Europe. The wheels have to be replaced or reprofiles to make them compatible with scale track. '
Well, strange as it might seem to some, I have been running 1/32nd Aster and Maerklin, 1/29th Aristo-Craft and USA Trains, 1/22.5 and other LGB stuff, 1/20.3 Accucraft, Bachmann and 16mm Accucraft with great success for a number of years on standard Tenmille track, and can thoroughly recommend it for both electric and steam models.  At least I know that with a profile of about 0.320" the rolling stock is not going to bang its flanges on anything.  The real danger seems to be that of damage from falling off such 'high' profile track - happily, this has never happened and I do not recall every having a derailment for any reason.  

It is obvious that I am not a purist with regard to the scale appearance of track as my eclectic taste in trains readily indicates - thankfully, I only run one scale at a time.  This is made very easy by having only a single track. - no complex layout for THIS boy, I was in the Army, remember, where we give and take orders one at a time.
 
I am more likely to become the next pope than to buy a Class 66, but I understand the problem of running Aristo-Craft's sometimes variable wheel-sets and deep flange style on stuff like Mr Barker's Code 180 track or even the Markway product, and can't think of a suitable solution except the one you propose.  There may even be a little business there somewhere, helping folks with this problem to get their Class 66 locos to run on the 'good stuff'. 

tac
www.ovgrs.org


----------



## Hagen (Jan 10, 2008)

I would think that if you did mind the tall rail of LGB or Tenmille, and wanted to buy scale appearance track you wouldn't buy the obviously off scale Class 66 either?
Then you might as well replace the "good" rail with LGB and be able to run everything?

I do run Bachmann and LGB flanges on Peco #1 track, the only problem being the switches wich for some reason has slightly higher chairs, not a problem if you can live with a slight "rattle", It can however be rectified by using Hübner switches (while Hübner track will again cause "ratling").
I am not certain if LGB or Aristo have the "tallest" flanges, but with Aristos rather lax conformance to standards I would be just as worried about back-to-back spacing.

Hübner is also bought out by Märklin though, and while some of his coaches has been announced as new items for 2008 by Märklin I have not seen anything on his track...


----------



## 3D-companions (Feb 24, 2008)

Hi Hagen

Your observations are spot on, but I am a Gauge One member were the "tall-over wide, toy rail sections" are not the norm. Rails like the new stainless steel 95lb Bullhead rail section and accurately modelled chairs and sleepers from Cliff Barker Ltd are the rail of choice for those who prefer authenticity.

The products available from Aristocraft and MTH are very good value for money and therefore represent a good way to start into large scale railways however the Gauge One Model Railways Association ( G1MRA) promotes group running at the invitation of other members on their tracks. The so called GTG ( get togethers) enable the hobby to be a social affair and since the track standards are set from way back ( I think even before the Polk dynasty,) if your want to run such models at GTGs you may have to modify your engine to get the correct match of wheel, rail , turnouts, crossing etc.

I  removed the wheels from the Aristocraft Class66 and reprofiled the wheels, no problem.  

There is a developing after market for wheels sets to fit MTH and Aristocraft models to make them universally acceptable on all existing Gauge One tracks. This is an encouraging sign since it enable those that do not even have their own track to be a part of an interesting low cost hobby by running at GTGs. It also shows that there is a demand for the fine models by these companies in the UK,  if only the track and wheels were compatible.  The compromise to engines that lack absolute fidelity of scale in the wheels and rail, is being made by some Gauge one owners since the models available from the large manufacturers makes good economic sense.

The forthcoming products announced by Accucraft at 1/32 scale will all be worth considering for British tracks.

best regards

Francis


----------



## Hagen (Jan 10, 2008)

I have bought some rail from Cliff Barker, but for use as connecting rods (Bullhead rail is perfect for that), and I did receive some samples of his new sleepers and chairs. They are very fine and sturdy. I also use his plastic fishplates as isolating fishplates on my railway.
I chose Peco from the reasoning that a GTG at my place should not be restricted to the finest of flanges, but open to all, including G scale madders.
I do not model british railways, therefore Cliffs track sadly is of less use to me, and the Peco #1 track "looks" like flat bottom rail when viewed from most angles. A worthy compromise.


----------



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

Well guys - guess, as always, that Rune and I are together on this one.  I don't model large scale British stuff either, and as I noted, my track is a single line with not a single switch to it either - a kind of 'Charlie Brown' style track, I guess you could call it.

...but then in a backyard less than 25 feet square including two-foot wide paths and a 6 x 10 wooden shed, what do you expect?

I, like many folks in the G1MRA, am lucky enough to run my locomotives on the tracks of more financially-endowed, and very grateful I am, too.  If and when the Accucraft Hudson turns up, that too will be run on somebody else's track, since the ideal 20 foot radius track, so beloved of the Gauge 1 fraternity, would impinge on four other backyards as well as mine in the place where I live.
 
Having friends [ I know that may come as a surprise to some of you, but there it is]  who run LGB/Playmobil, Bachmann and Hartland stuff when they come over to see us, Mr Barker's beautiful track would be somewhat less use than trying to run this kind of train on the pathway.

tac
www.ovgrs.org


----------



## srwade01 (Jun 26, 2008)

Looks like the links for Alan Wright and ACE are out of date. Does anyone have current contacts and hopefully pictures of the coaches for the gauge ! Flying Scotsman?

thanks

Steve


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

I noticed that also Steve. One has to jump on stuff when they can, since they may only be available for a few years. Phil's Narrow Gauge is the latest, he's winding down. Who knows how long some others will be around, like Ozark Miniatures/etc....


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

srwade01 said:


> Looks like the links for Alan Wright and ACE are out of date. Does anyone have current contacts and hopefully pictures of the coaches for the gauge ! Flying Scotsman?
> thanks
> Steve


As that thread is 2008, it's not surprising the links are dead!
There is a live steam A3 "Flying Scotsman" in development for Accucraft UK: 
http://www.accucraft.uk.com/. They previously sold electric versions.

An A4 in live steam has just been produced by both Accucraft and WuHu/Bowande. The A1 "Tornado" is also in development by Accucraft and should be shipping this year.

Accucraft are producing plastic coaches with metal trucks for the Gauge 1 Model Co, (with encouragement from Accucraft UK.) These are available now (I just bought 4 in maroon to go with my A1) from the US or UK sources: 
http://www.accucraft.com/modelc/AL94-12A.htm#page=page-1 and 
http://www.g1m.co.uk/gpage3.html 

I would suggest the blood-and-custard (red/cream) or the maroon coaches will suit your A3.

In addition, Wuhu/Bowande are producing the ex-Tower Models brass coaches, and are now completing their second run. They are available from Bowande in the US 
http://www.bowandeusa.com/?fproduct/l2/i64 
or Kingscale in the UK.
http://www.kingscalelivesteam.co.uk/Mk1COACHES.php
These will give you a few more options than just the Accucraft BSK or SK. 

I found this video on youtube, of "Wu Hu Live Steam A4 pulling a mix of 12 Mk.1 coaches from Tower and the Gauge 1 Model Company."


----------



## srwade01 (Jun 26, 2008)

Thanks Pete and Jerry. I knew the thread was old but figured someone could help.


----------



## David Leech (Dec 9, 2008)

Pete,
You should point out that IF the Flying Scotsman is in LNER livery, then it should be pulling either Gresley Teak coaches, or British Pullman cars.
Your suggestions are fine for a BR livery loco.
All the best,
David Leech, Delta, Canada
p.s. [email protected]#* rivet counters!!!


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

> You should point out that IF the Flying Scotsman is in LNER livery, then it should be pulling either Gresley Teak coaches, or British Pullman cars.


David,
I thought the question was "where do I get some coaches" ? Is there currently a supplier of either Gresley teak or British Pullman coaches ?
(P.S. I'm a life member of NYMR and I see lots of photos of Apple Green locos pulling teak coaches. Sigh.)


----------



## David Leech (Dec 9, 2008)

Why, yes!
Golden Age Models do both.
All the best,
David Leech, Delta, Canada


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

Pete;

Did my eyes deceive me, or was that a GWR autocoach on the end of that train? I was not aware that any of those had been manufactured in large scale. I would have thought it would at least have been mentioned in the BRMNA Journal, even though most of the membership models in O, OO, or N. 

Best,
David Meashey


----------



## cocobear1313 (Apr 27, 2012)

David yes it is. That is my A4 and 9 of my coaches. the Autotrain car is from Tower and belongs to a friend of mine. He has the proper loco section also. Also, Bavid L, I will be pulling my Mk1's with a Flying Scot in LNER if/when I get it until my lazy self finishes my teaks.

Dave


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

> was that a GWR autocoach on the end of that train


I noticed that, but thought I'd wait and see if anyone saw it 

I assumed it was made by Tower Models, and I assume WuHu/Bowande now has the rights to make it, if they want ?


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

David Leech said:


> Why, yes!
> Golden Age Models do both.
> All the best,
> David Leech, Delta, Canada


Beautiful pullmans and teak- thanks for the info.


----------



## srwade01 (Jun 26, 2008)

Does anyone know of a comparison on the MK1 coaches from Finescale Brass, Accucraft and Tower Models. It appears that the Tower models are etched brass vs plastic for the others (clearly a large difference in price). Wondering how the finish compares on each as I am less concerned about the plastic vs brass.


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

srwade01 said:


> Does anyone know of a comparison on the MK1 coaches from Finescale Brass, Accucraft and Tower Models. It appears that the Tower models are etched brass vs plastic for the others (clearly a large difference in price). Wondering how the finish compares on each as I am less concerned about the plastic vs brass.


I'm not familiar with the FS.
I did ask a few people at Diamondhead how the other two compared. (If you watch all the DH videos, you'll see at least one 4-coach BR Mk1 maroon set running behind an A4.)
The Accucraft coaches are indeed plastic with metal trucks, etc., and look very good for the price ($300. I have a set or 4 for sale if you want maroon.)

WuHu/Bowande were supposed to bring a coach, but Bob Clark informed me there had been a glitch and it hadn't turned up. Other participants told me the WuHu ex-Tower coaches (brass, as you suggest, though I don't know if they are etched or punched/machined,) are nicer. And so they should be for twice the price. Stan confirmed they look good together. Good photos on their website:
http://www.bowandeusa.com/?fproduct/l2/i64

There's a discussion going on about 'matte' finish on the new Accucraft coaches, which would also apply to the BR Mk1s. Maybe they should be glossed ?

I was going add a couple of WuHu/Bowande coaches to my 4 Accucraft coaches - the RMB (diner) and FK (First Corridor) would feed the patrons and give the toffs somewhere to sit. But plans change. . .


----------



## srwade01 (Jun 26, 2008)

Pete - What are you asking for your set of 4 Maroon MK1's. Also what running numbers are they - looking for E series for LNER.

Do you have any pictures of the Accucraft ones alongside the Wuhu/Bowande ones (or know someone who might have a photo) as I am considering buying the restaurant and first cars from them and want to get some idea of how they might look together.


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

My Mk1s are sold. They were Mxxx numbers. 
There is confusion about the set car numbers too. Trevor at G1 Model Co knows which is which. I think they ordered a 4-cat SK set with 2 colors, as most people wanted an extra 2.

I haven't seen a photo of the Bowande coaches and the Accucraft in the same train. I'm told they are compatible.


----------



## gaugeonebloke (Aug 18, 2008)

http://rogers-models.co.uk/gallery/

Peter is the man for teaks. Buy at least one from him if you can


----------



## dougiel (Jun 3, 2008)

Pete Thornton said:


> I'm not familiar with the FS.
> I did ask a few people at Diamondhead how the other two compared. (If you watch all the DH videos, you'll see at least one 4-coach BR Mk1 maroon set running behind an A4.)
> The Accucraft coaches are indeed plastic with metal trucks, etc., and look very good for the price ($300. I have a set or 4 for sale if you want maroon.)
> 
> ...


I have just taken delivery of some of the Bowande BR MK1 coaches in Blood and Custard. They are not the same as the Tower Models. They have opening doors that will not stay shut and seem to be fitted with lights but no information is given at all. On the eight I have several have missing screws and one has had an axle box drop of in its carry box !.

The Tower Models ones are of poor quality. Several have springs on the bogies that have not been soldered on right and are coming loose. Internal partions are loose and floping about. Two have had ends pushed in where they again have not been soldered up right. The couplings are useless and will not star coupled.

The G1MCo ones are plastic with metal bogies. The metal used is not very strong and will break with continued use. I have had to replace several stretchers with brass to keep them running. The detail on them is no where near as good as the brass ones.

All come from China as far as I know. This I believe is the main reason for the lack of quality. This country does not seem to know the meaning of Quality Control. With some £10,000 UKP invested in these models I have now decided that G1 is no longer for me as there is no way I can build a quality train of stock to run behind the loco's I have.

DougieL


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

> there is no way I can build a quality train of stock to run behind the loco's I have.


I'm afraid you get what you pay for. There has been demand for less-expensive coaches since the many mainline express locomotives were/are offered in the market. At $250, you don't make money if you have to hand-examine and fix every coach?
It used to be that you could get good hand-built models of coaches for $500-$2000 each - check out the Fulgurex thread that's been running for a couple of years.

Accucraft now make US-style coaches - down to a price like the BR Mk1s. I have no personal experience, but i did recently buy a rake of USA Trains extruded aluminum coaches, much like the Accucraft but the wrong scale. They are very nice models, but axlebox retainers fell off straight out of the box.

Good job I like to fiddle with my trains. . .


----------



## dougiel (Jun 3, 2008)

Pete, what is the point in making your coaches with opening doors and raising your costs when the basic quality of the model is lacking. If you need more profit to make sure you can afford to get the quality right then why not concentrate on a sound basic design ?. The doors on the Bowande MK1's are a total waste of time, money and effort as they appear to be able to open whenever they feel like it. I'm sure another runner would not like to have his loco struck by one of your open doors at speed.

As for the Tower models, surely you can not condone poor soldering of the units however much they cost. This is a basic construction technique and as such should be done properly to assure nothing will fall off. A dry soldered joint is not that hard to spot.

If it takes so much more in costs to assure quality control in China then perhaps as with some other marques of models manufacture should be moved back to the UK or Europe.

DougieL


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

> what is the point in making your coaches with opening doors and raising your costs


I have to agree that seems like a silly enhancement that will cause more trouble than it is worth. I have never seen the Tower Models coaches so I can't comment on them, but in any case they are now gone out of business.

I would strongly urge you to send your comments to Jon at Kingscale and to Bob at Stoke'm and Smoke'm. http://www.kingscalelivesteam.co.uk/Mk1COACHES.php



> should be moved back to the UK or Europe.


I have heard comments from the importers that it is sometimes difficult to communicate with the factory in China, and they don't always do what you ask! Local manufacturing can provide improved control of the final product.


----------



## dougiel (Jun 3, 2008)

Pete Thornton said:


> I have never seen the Tower Models coaches so I can't comment on them, but in any case they are now gone out of business.


Pete,

I have just had five coaches from Tower Model's and they are still advertising here in the UK. These are the ones I am seeing the faults on.

I am still evaluating the Bowande models and may send a list of "faults" to Kingscale. I had hoped to run at least some of them last Saturday but finding an axle box in the packaging I decided not to risk it. I did not want what might have been a serious problem when running especially when running with some one else. 

DougieL


----------

